# Travel Destinations > South East Asia >  Hoi An Travel information

## South East Asia

Not far away from Danang (30km) Hoi An town is small and peaceful, the kind of place where you may get stuck for a few days, whether it is intentionasl or not. Originally known as Faifo, this antique town is bordered on its southern side by the Thu Bon River, along which there's a number of small cafes.

Despite the fact that it is now a tourist haven, the artistic atmosphere and local friendly people create an inviting environment.


Hoi An was an important port developed in 17th century and remained so for a long time. There used to be canals parallel to the streets, so merchandise could be loaded straight from the back of houses onto the boats. Hoi An’s continuance as a port lasted right up until the early years of the 20 century, when the river became silted up forcing the cargo ships to call at Da Nang instead.

In the past Hoi An has been used by the Japanese, Portuguese, Dutch, French and the large remag Chinese community where all sorts of produce and wares were traded. Remnants of these past traders’ influences can still be seen lg the streets of Hoi An. There are nine different types of historical sites in Hoi An with an average age of 200 years. They include private houses, family chapels, community halls, communal houses, temples, pagodas, bridges, wells and tombs. Many of these buildings have been maintained close to their original form, allowing you imagination to recreate a prosperous trading town. The houses are small and colorful with wooden doors and two round "wooden house's eyes" above, window shutters and ornamental furniture. A pleasant change from the iron bars and metal grates of other towns.

Hoi An is full of shops selling artwork, from lifelike memorial family portraits, to stylized images of Hoi An houses and streets. Next door to the art shops are places selling souvenir statues, ceramic plates, and ‘antique’ bowls. At the market place beside the river, you can pick up almost anything you want. Tourists are often being lured into the markets to buy silk and to have quality garments tailor made. You can have anything from dresses and trousers to shirts and hats made for a cheap price.

Another noticeable quality of Hoi An is its relative silence. There are few cars and people do not feel the urge to use their horns every two seconds. The streets are filled with the hum of voices, motorbikes and the shuffling of thongs along the ground. Hoi An is small enough to get around on foot, and you will need a set of wheels if you are going to Cue Dai Beach, or on a day trip to the Marble Mountains or Da Nang.
A relaxing activity around sunset is to hire a boat from the waterside by the market place. Many of the locals will wait on the river and offer you this service throughout the day and night.

----------


## GFI

Hoi An is really an outstanding place for visiting in Vietnam. It is a small town in Central Vietnam which is prominent due to its wooden houses, Assembly Halls and silk shop etc.

----------


## justolive

thanks for your post. I will come Hoi An, Vietnam as soon as possible! I love beach in Hoi an!

----------


## BuyGiftsItems

I know that's a lot of information, but any advice or help is great. Thanks in advance.

----------


## peterjack58

Hoi An was an important port developed in 17th century and remained so for a long time. There used to be canals parallel to the streets, so merchandise could be loaded straight from the back of houses onto the boats. Hoi An’s continuance as a port lasted right up until the early years of the 20 century, when the river became silted up forcing the cargo ships to call at Da Nang instead.

----------


## kevinpeter58

Hoi An was an important port developed in 17th century and remained so for a long time. There used to be canals parallel to the streets, so merchandise could be loaded straight from the back of houses onto the boats. Hoi An’s continuance as a port lasted right up until the early years of the 20 century, when the river became silted up forcing the cargo ships to call at Da Nang instead.

----------


## autoauditmaster

In the market square by the river, you can pick up almost anything you want. Tourists are attracted to markets to buy silk and to have quality garments made to measure.

----------


## adam.gill84@yahoo.com

Hoi An is really an excellent position for viewing in Vietnam. It is the suburbs in Main Vietnam which is popular due to its wood made homes, Construction Places and cotton store etc.

----------


## devincard01

Hoi An is really an excellent position for viewing in Vietnam. It is the suburbs in Main Vietnam which is popular due to its wood made homes, Construction Places and cotton store etc.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

Hoi An is really an outstanding place for visiting in Vietnam. It is a small town in Central Vietnam which is prominent due to its wooden houses, Assembly Halls and silk shop etc.

----------


## sophiewilson

Your post is really informative. Thank you so much! Hoi An has always been my retirement destination. The serenity of the place is what attracts me the most!  :Smile:

----------


## Darshak

I know that's a lot of information, but any advice or help is great. Thanks in advance.

----------

